# Keine Windows Vista CD aber lizenz



## dg87 (7. Dezember 2007)

Morgen.

Denke dass Thema gibts schon, habe aber auf die schnelle nichts gefunden.
Habe mir ein Laptop (HP DV 900) gekauft, Vista ist bereits vorinstalliert, das heißt ich habe keine CD bekommen.

Unterm laptop steht die lizenz von Vista. Wenn ich jetzt formatieren möchte, kann ich da die CD von meinen Vater hernehmen und meine Lizenz eingeben?
Is ja sonst blöd, kann ja quasi nie formatieren


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Normalerweise sind bei solchen Vorinstallationen immer Backup CDs, damit kannst du dann Vista "neuinstalliern" .


----------



## dg87 (7. Dezember 2007)

ne da war gar keine cd dabei gar nichts.
wie recovery funktioniert hab ich gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden. und ob das auch beim formatieren von c: auch was hilft?
kann ich denn nicht eine vista cd mit meinen key (der unterm laptop steht) benutzen?


----------



## cille (7. Dezember 2007)

Hi ho,
ein Kollege hat mal einen laptop,
da war eine RECOVER Partition und da war eine Datei zum brennen und die war nur ein paar 100KB groß.
Er hat Treiber, Betriebsystem von einem Server runtergeladen und dann auf CD gebrannt.
Diese Software müste vorinstalliert sein für dies. (So war es bei einem Kumpel)
Ist zwar doof gemacht, aber ändern kann man da nichts.
Oder rufe beim laptop anbieter an und lege beschwerde ein.



Sonnige Grüße,
cille


----------



## dg87 (7. Dezember 2007)

ja doch da is ne partition.
da einfach die dateien brennen und bei einem crash mit der cd booten oder wie?

aber trotzdem nochmal die frage geht des ned mit einer anderen cd aber mit diesem key?
bei xp gings ja zb noch


----------



## fluessig (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich meine das müsste bei Vista auch noch gehen. Mit dem SP1 wollen sie daran wieder etwas schrauben, aber es sollte grundsätzlich trotzdem mit der anderen CD funktionieren. 

Dass man sich die CD selber brennen muss ist mittlerweile gängige Praxis, eigentlich ist es mieser Service (bei einem Gerät für mehrere hundert Euro, sollten noch die 10 cent Produktionskosten für eine CD dabei sein).


----------



## cille (7. Dezember 2007)

Jop, dies Funktioniert mit der Backup datei.
Ich gebe Dir einen Tipp, lösche nicht die Backup Partition.
Da hat es bei manchen Laptops probleme mit dem Dateimanagement der Festplatte gegeben und dadurch Leistungseinbuße gehabt.
Da gebe ich Dir recht @fluessig, die Produktionskosten beschränken sich Theoretisch im Durchschnitt von einer Laptopauflage bei 1,43 Cent.
Das ist einfach nur bequwehmlichkeit (scheiss Wort) und faulheit.


----------



## dg87 (7. Dezember 2007)

ne die lösch ich ned.
also werd ich das was auf der partition ist trotzdem brennen (also nur die dateien was halt drauf sind, is ja ausreichend), sicherheitshalber.
aber falls es mal wirklich soweit ist probier ich es erst mit einer fremden vista cd aber mit dem key unterm laptop.

ich find das auch ne frechheit. vor allem werden da viele getäuscht. wenn dabei steht welche software im paket enthalten ist --> Vista, hehe aber nur draufgespielt ohne cd. ich habs mir ja schon gedacht, weil das schon öfters vorgekommen ist.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Dezember 2007)

Bei meinem ThinkPad war auch keine Vista-CD/-DVD dabei. Ich hatte hier auch eine Recovery-Partition und konnte aus dem installierten Vista einen Satz CDs/DVDs erstellen die ich zur Neu-Installation meines Systems nutzen kann.

Bevor ich die Platte platt gemacht hab (inklusive der Recovery-Partition) hab ich die Option zur Erstellung dieser Disks genutzt und die Dinger liegen jetzt bei mir daheim rum. Getestet ob sie funktionieren hab ich nicht, aber ich gehe davon aus dass sie es sollten. Brauchen werd ich sie aber hoechstwahrscheinlich eh nicht, oder vielleicht wenn ich mir mal ein neues Notebook kaufe und meine Frau drauf besteht Windows zu haben wenn sie dann mein aktuelles "erbt".

Dass aber heutzutage keine Disks mehr mitgegeben werden scheint sich immer weiter zu verbreiten. Soweit ich weiss soll es aber die Option geben beim Hersteller anfragen zu koennen, und dieser schickt einem da eine zu, aber wahrscheinlich gegen Gebuehr.

Auch soll es moeglich sein dass man das Geld fuer ein vorinstalliertes Windows wiederbekommen kann. Aber das setzt wohl voraus dass man die EULA nicht akzeptiert. In meinem Fall hat dies aber bereits der Typ im Laden gemacht als er Windows das erste Mal gestartet und eingerichtet hat um es mir zu zeigen. Ausserdem ist es mir eh egal, vielleicht hab ich ja doch irgendwann mal einen nutzen fuer diese Vista-Lizenz.


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

Ist hier bei meinem Arbeits-PC von HP genauso. Aber das mach ich nicht, da soll sich der Admin drum kümmern^^.


----------



## dg87 (7. Dezember 2007)

Vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten.
Ich hoffe jetzt mal dass nichts schlimmes passiert, werde schon aufpassen. Aber man kan ja nie sicher sein ;-)
Ich werde trotzdem mal den Hersteller, sprich HP mal anschreiben, weil ich trotzdem alles lieber auf CD hab ;-)
Mal kucken was die meinen


----------



## dg87 (19. Dezember 2007)

Sorry dass ich hier nochmal nachfrage, aber ich will lieber auf der sicheren seite sein, weils ja doch ein teures notebook war und ich halt darauf aufpassen will ;-)

Also ich hab mich damit abgefunden, dass keine cd dabei war, bei nem Kumpel war zwar eine CD dabei aber da stand auch recovery cd drauf, insofern bleibt es sich ja gleich.

So zur Frage:

Wie schon erwähnt ich hab eine Recovery Partition. 
Wie brenne ich die Dateien auf CD dass alles funktioniert? Oder einfach nur die Dateien davon ins Brennprogramm kopieren und brennen?

Und dann kann ich bei einem Crash damit booten?

Dankeschön ;-)


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. Dezember 2007)

Hi

Du kannst jede andere DVD auch mit deiner Lizenz nutzen, auf der die entsprechende Version auch vorhanden ist.
Recovery-DVDs helfen dir nicht weiter, da sie nur eine Abbild einer bestehenden Installation sind.
Du kannst dir aber auf legalem Weg eine Vista-DVD für 5 € bestellen:
Helfen tut dir dabei die AnyTime-Upgrade-Funktionalität 
http://vistablog.freenet.de/index.php/2007/11/20/legale-vista-vollversion-fuer-unter-5-euro/


----------



## dg87 (19. Dezember 2007)

WoW danke, das is ja mal ne super Lösung, genau so möchte ich es haben!
Das ist echt optimal. Glücklicherweise hab ich kürzlich eine Kreditkarte bestellt (is ja nur mit der möglich), die die nächsten ankommen sollte, weil ich ja die Daten brauch.

Das werde ich machen. Der Original Lizinz Schlüssel steht ja auch der Rückseite des Laptops ;-)
Aber was wäre wenn jemand meinen Key gefälscht hätte was kann man dann machen (nur mal so ne Frage.) Is aber eh selten gegeben denk ich mal oder.

Vielen Dank für diesen Hammer Tipp!


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. Dezember 2007)

Wenn das der Fall sein sollte und du diesen Key mit deinem Laptop gekauft hast solltest du dich entweder an den Hersteller des Laptops oder an den Support von Microsoft wenden!


----------



## subara (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich will hier niemanden angreiffen oder beschuldigen, aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl dass es sich hier um "Ich geh in den Mediamarkt, schreib den Key des ausgestellten Notebooks ab, geh nach Hause und nutze ihn" handelt. :suspekt:


----------



## fluessig (20. Dezember 2007)

subara hat gesagt.:


> Ich will hier niemanden angreiffen oder beschuldigen, aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl dass es sich hier um "Ich geh in den Mediamarkt, schreib den Key des ausgestellten Notebooks ab, geh nach Hause und nutze ihn" handelt. :suspekt:



Wenn dem so wäre, wäre meine Antwort zu Beginn sicher anders ausgefallen. Leider ist es durchaus gängige Praxis, dass bei Notebooks mit Brennern keine Installations-CDs mehr ausgeliefert werden.

Es wird dann vom Kunden erwartet sich einen Rohling zu kaufen (auf den man Abgaben an die Musikindustrie zahlt, denn schließlich sind Rohlinge ja nur dazu da Musik zu kopieren - *argh*!) und sich dann die Installations-CDs selbst zu brennen. Nicht nur hat man den Aufwand die Software selbst zu brennen, nein, in ein paar Jahren nimmt die Lesegenauigkeit der Notebooklaufwerke meist derart dramatisch ab, dass Rohlinge gar nicht mehr gelesen werden können. Am Ende ist der Kunde doppelt gelackmeiert worden, da hilft auch kein Aufkleber auf irgendwelchen Notebookunterseiten mehr.


----------



## pilgrims (17. Juli 2008)

Nico Graichen hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst dir aber auf legalem Weg eine Vista-DVD für 5 € bestellen:
> Helfen tut dir dabei die AnyTime-Upgrade-Funktionalität
> http://vistablog.freenet.de/index.php/2007/11/20/legale-vista-vollversion-fuer-unter-5-euro/



Microsoft hat offenbar die Prozedur derart geändert, dass der beschriebene Weg nicht mehr so einzuhalten geht.

Hier ist eine Möglichkeit die ISO-Files herunterzuladen:
http://www.winsupportforum.de/forum/news/502-windows-vista-sp1-wave1-jetzt-auch-als-cd-dvd-iso.html


----------

